# Kein Ton mehr mit IrDA im Kernel

## revargne

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte den IR Empfänger meiner WinTV Nova-T nutzen und habe dazu mal 

IrDA im Kernel als Modul gebaut. Ich weiß nicht ob das für meine WinTV überhaupt

notwendig ist aber zumindest für meinen anderen, selbstgebauten IR Empfänger am

seriellen Port ist es nötig.

Nun zum Problem: Sobald ich mit diesem Kernel starte, bekomme ich keinen Ton mehr 

aus meiner Soundkarte (SB Audigy). ALSA scheint die Karte aber zu kennen, denn ich

sehe bei alsamix alle Regler z.B. für den digitalen Ausgang. Außerdem zeigt der Kernel

die Karte beim starten an:

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 1 [SB0090] (rev.3, serial:0x511102) at 0xb400, irq 18

```

Noch viel interessanter ist, das das Modul irda noch gar nicht geladen ist!

Wenn ich den Kernel wieder ohne das Modul baue und damit starte, geht der Ton wieder....

Ich habe nun überhaupt keine Ahnung wo und ich wie ich da mit der Fehlersuche anfangen

sollte. Hat jemand von Euch evtl. schonmal einen ähnlichen Fehler gehabt und/oder weiß

woran das liegen kann?

Edit: Kernelversion ist übrigens wahlweise 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 oder -r2 auf einem 64bit System

----------

## Finswimmer

Teste mal die alsa-module von gentoo und deaktivier alles vom Kernel.

----------

## revargne

Ok, habe ich getestet. Die Gentoo Module können nicht geladen werden (mit nicht sehr aussagekräftigen Meldungen aber ich kann sie gerne posten). Danach lässt sich allerdings auch der alsamixer nicht starten. Das zeigt, das die Soundkarte mit der Kernel-Variante läuft.

Ich frage mich dabei immernoch, wie die alleinige Existenz eines Moduls(IrDA) derartige Probleme hervorrufen kann. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Zusammenhang.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *revargne wrote:*   

> Ok, habe ich getestet. Die Gentoo Module können nicht geladen werden (mit nicht sehr aussagekräftigen Meldungen aber ich kann sie gerne posten). Danach lässt sich allerdings auch der alsamixer nicht starten. Das zeigt, das die Soundkarte mit der Kernel-Variante läuft.
> 
> Ich frage mich dabei immernoch, wie die alleinige Existenz eines Moduls(IrDA) derartige Probleme hervorrufen kann. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Zusammenhang.

 

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe.

"Zu Not" teste mal den Vanilla?

Tobi

----------

## revargne

Gut, ich würde gerne die Ausgabe posten aber aus für mich unerfindlichen Gründen wird das Gentoo Modul nun geladen.

(Ich habe eine Vermutung warum es vorher nicht ging und jetzt geht aber das ist leider für das Problem irrelevant)

Leider bekomme ich auch so keinen Ton mit dem IrDa Modul im Kernel. 

Ich werde dann mal den Vanilla testen. Allerdings erst heute Nachmittag, da ich im Augenblick nicht die Zeit dafür habe.

Martin

----------

## revargne

Auch der Vanilla (2.6.23) brachte keine Besserung. Ich werde jetzt noch eine ältere Kernel Version testen und dann habe ich erstmal genug Kernel gebaut  :Smile: 

----------

